# If I had money I'd buy a....



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thought itd be fun for everyone to post up their "Dream Guns" or basically a gun they would buy if you had an extra couple thousand dollars to blow....

Mine as some may guess is a SOCOM MK .23 .45 Pistol - 1,200 not that expensive but hell if I will every fork over that much

What are all of yours


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

Cz Shadow SP-01 Custom Target, Glock 34 and a Springfield XDM 5.25" competition, Sig P238 and Walther PPK


----------



## Lauvredis (Aug 12, 2011)

If I had the money I would buy a .45 ACP FNP .45 Competition.
I understand that FNP makes the best handguns, etc.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i would buy a gun company and get all upscale with overpriced "design" and price myself almost out of the market so my exclusive clientele could brag about how much their gun costs then i would secretly buy controlling interest in a profitable midpriced gun company and rake in the bucks , yep life would be good!


----------



## postmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Sig 210 in 9mm saw an unfired one at auction from the 60's first bid 3k!! Too poor for that


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

A whole bunch of them. What I really need is one thing, but what I'd like to have is another.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Beretta Billenium


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Browning M2HB.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

CZ 75 Compact.

KG


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

A Colt M1911 without any A1 modifications, preferably with a serial number traced back to the USMC


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Just a whole bunch more guns .. :mrgreen:

I've way to many now to shoot each one regularly, but I'm sure I could use more 

:smt1099


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Wyatt Earp's pistol, now that would be a treasure.


----------



## Vrez (Apr 21, 2011)

I jusr want a PSL. And a Yugo M72. And...... lol.....


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

A nice, solid, reliable, fully-automatic machinegun in .22 Long Rifle caliber (so I could afford to shoot it regularly).

Originally, I was leaning in the direction of something like a legally-converted pre-'86 Ruger 10/22 (very cool; I've seen one in operation).

The more I think about it though, it would probably be smarter to get an M-16/AR-15-style full-auto weapon in .223/5.56mm, and then just add a new .22 LR upper half that would also function in the full-auto mode. Technically still a single gun, but could be used with multiple calibers.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

A high point spray painted gold.......but really probably a nighthawk custom 1911 Ive always wanted one but will never get one unless I had giraffe money


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Underground Skunkworks' Perseus in .308 caliber.

www.undergroundsw.com - The PERSEUS Rifle Package


----------



## Vintage Racer (May 27, 2011)

Ed Brown "Centennial":


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

This.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

a new boat!

RCG


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

clockworkjon said:


> This.


I aint fraid of no ghosts lol


----------



## Grinder (Sep 20, 2010)

If I had money to blow, I would go to a store in Houston, TX called Collector Firearms and buy one of everything.


----------



## Gallows (Oct 2, 2011)

If money wan't an issue I would really like to have a Desert Eagle .50AE.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> i would buy a gun company and get all upscale with overpriced "design" and price myself almost out of the market so my exclusive clientele could brag about how much their gun costs then i would secretly buy controlling interest in a profitable midpriced gun company and rake in the bucks , yep life would be good!


Oh, you would buy HK and Bersa?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

high pockets said:


> Oh, you would buy HK and Bersa?


if i told YOU then everyone would follow my business plan and i would have to wait in line to buy small batch bourbon and hand rolled cigars..... no way i am gonna do that, i aint naming names


----------

